# Detailed restoration?



## bowsher21 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got a 67 GTO a few weeks ago. 51k miles, 1 owner and sitting since 1975, I didn't want to risk damage to the motor by trying to start it. So, out came the motor to get a freshen up.
Well, with the motor out, I may as well restore the engine bay. The car was Zebarted so there is rust proofing every where. Next I got to thinking If I clean up the front end I will have to do the rest of the frame. Should replace the brake lines just cause their old. Fuel lines too. You know where this is headed! Off with the body!

Frame has now been blasted and painted. Can been seen in the background.

If I got it this far, should I go for a 10 point car with all the paint daubs and correct stickers? This car is solid with only surface rust from where the previous owner sanded on stone chips and a bit of rust on front of rear qtr's. Interior is near flawless. Not quite a "surviver", or is it?
Gonna need help with colors and locations of paint blobs and stickers if I go that route.

Thanks for the input,


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if it's numbers matching, with 51K miles that my friend would be considered a survivor in my book, sounds like you have been busy....:willy: since you have gone that far may as well make it correct as possible. under carriage and engine bay will be 60 degree gloss (semigloss) black. Assembly line tags and stickers were taken off at the dealership before delivery to customer so you only see them on concourse cars (trailer queens)....your pics link is broken, can't wait to see the details on that car.....:cheers

its up....nice shop. White grease pencil is factory markings thats a hell of a find, did you order PHS to verify originality and numbers match?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It 'was' a survivor. It is no longer. Yes, you've gone this far. Take it the rest of the way, IMO. Personally, I would not have restored this car. I would have cleaned it up, addressed the rust issues, and enjoyed it. If the motor turned over, It was fine, in my personal experience. They are only original once. Good luck with your project!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree i would have done it body on and replaced parts where needed, especially since it was Ziebarted from the dealer mines still holding stronger than 7 bags of coarse sand after 45 years. and with 51K the motor is just getting broke in... Fill the chips address the rust, body and spray back to original color. Not all of these cars need a frame off and the "originality" drives the value.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've never seen grease pen markings in that condition, my guess would be the M19 indicates Montreaux Blue with Blue interior,

I have no clue what VIM/C or V/M/C indicate. Does the car have a verba phonic rear speaker with a switch on the dash?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

think it says VINYL for top....:confused


----------



## bowsher21 (Dec 8, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> think it says VINYL for top....:confused


I think I stirred up a bees nest with restore or not to restore. 

order PHS to verify originality and numbers match? 
What's a PHS? Best we can figure is, even numbers on the fenders are correct for this car.

If the motor turned over, It was fine, in my personal experience. 
I worry the valve springs would be weak, seals dried up, rust in cylinders from humid air or one sticky valve gets wacked by a piston. Kind of a safe not sorry decision. Needed paint anyway.

verba phonic rear speaker with a switch on the dash?
Yes it has speaker and dash switch. Also has rear defogger. I hear the head rest option is rare. Yes?

think it says VINYL for top.
That's what we thought, paint color and vinyl top.

Thanks for the questions and info. Keep it comming!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PHS Historic Services


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes the headrests were a rare option also. Motor in it's stock form will have 10.75:1 compression so it will need 104 octane. Bowsher21 you will find ***** owners are a passionate bunch and pretty reverent about these cars and the legend that surrounds them. Take a look at some of the "beyond repair" cars that have been brought back from the grave here and you will realize what a rare find that car of yours is in it's state and with the options you are describing.


----------



## bowsher21 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rukee said:


> PHS Historic Services


 Thanks for the PHS link. Will collect information on my car and post it.


----------

